# problems loading nvidia driver (modprove nvidia)

## mesman00

i just completed installing X (i used Xorg).  everything is working fine.  since i have an nVidia GeForce4 i decided to get the nVidia drivers.  i am using the gentoo kernel, v. 2.6.9-r1.  first i made sure that loadable module support was enabled in my kernel (which it was), and then i made sure that MTTR was enabled under Processor Types and Features (which it was).  so i then proceded to emerge the nvidia drivers by doing

```
emerge nvidia-glx
```

to emerge nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel.  That went fine.  Then it came time to load the driver.  So i did

```
modprove nvidia
```

This is where i had a problem.  I revieved the following error after trying to "modprobe nvidia"

```
FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.ko): unknown symbol in module, or unknown paramter (see dmesg)
```

So, i typed "dmesg" and the following was the last three lines dmesg output

```
nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel

nvidia: unknown symbol __VMALLOC_RESERVE

nvidia: unknown symbol __VMALLOC_RESERVE
```

i am obviously confused by what is going on here.  can anyone please be of any help.  thanks alot.

----------

## ninjabadger

did you turn off 4k kernel stacks in the kernel, i think that nvidia drivers dont like them iirc

Edit - the option to turn it off is in the kernel hacking section of my kernel (which is 2.6.8.1-ck7)

----------

## mesman00

ok so i turned off the 4k kernel stacks in my kernel.  i then recmoplied the kernel.   after that i unmerged the nvidia drivers (both nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel).  i then re-emerged them.  after doing "modprove nvidia" to try to load the module i recieved the same exact error

```
FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.ko): unknown symbol in module, or unknown paramter (see dmesg)
```

again i typed dmesg and now it output

```
nvidia: version magic '2.6.9-gentoo-r1 SMP preemt K7 4kSTACKS gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.9-gentoo-r1 SMP preemt K7 gcc-3.3'

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel 

nvidia: unknown symbol __VMALLOC_RESERVE

```

does anyone know what is going on here.  i have never had problems with the nvidia driver on the old 2.4 kernel.  still seeking help. thanks alot.

----------

## ninjabadger

did you use genkernel or did you compile it manually?

I compile manually and it is in the main menu of my "make menuconfig"

under kernel hacking -> Use 4Kb for kernel stacks instead of 8Kb

switch that to off, then make your kernel again, copy it to boot (usual stuff - maybe call it something else as to not overwrite your current kernel)

If you use genkernel im afraid i dont know

----------

## mesman00

yah...as you can see in my previoud post i did that.  i do configure and compile (as well as copy the new kernel image, etc, to /boot) my kernel manually.  still having trouble though.

----------

## ninjabadger

So you have done all of the following?

compile the kernel (with 4k stacks disabled)

re - emerge nvidia-glx and emerge nvidia-kernel (both same version)

run modules-update

and is it still giving you the same error?

----------

## virtual

 :Very Happy:  Hi,

Try this if you are using the 2.6.9-gentoo-r1

1) cd to /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/mm

2) nano -w init.c

3) find this (near the top, after the #include section)  unsigned int __VMALLOC_RESERVE = 128 << 20;

4) Add this right under EXPORT_SYMBOL(__VMALLOC_RESERVE);

recompile the kernel   :Wink: 

----------

## virtual

 :Embarassed:   Maybe step 4 was unclear

Add "EXPORT_SYMBOL(__VMALLOC_RESERVE);" on the line under

----------

## mesman00

thanks alot virtual, i just actually saw in an old thread before checking back here that you mentioned to do that, so i took your advice and now everything is working.  thanks alot.

----------

## monkeyhead

wow... now i'm confused. i've got an nvidia card, and i was under the impression that nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx were X modules not kernel modules.

i guess i need to do some googling.

----------

